# Gemütliche Tagestour im vorderen Odenwald?



## DocSnuggles69 (3. März 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer entspannten Halbtages/Tagestour die auch für Teenager geeignet ist.
Alle Hardtails und eher gemütlich unterwegs. Also keine wilden Trails.

Region: Dachte so an die Beerfeldener Gegend. Bin aber offen für alles was bis ca. Michelstadt geht.

Für Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar!


----------



## ksjogo (4. März 2021)

Wie ist denn die Kondition?
Amorbach 1 sind die Trails alle entspannt und locker ohne Features und die Spannung kommt aus den Spitzkehren, die man schneller oder langsamer angehen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qlaus (4. März 2021)

Hm, als Local mit ehemals Teenagern im Haus würde ich dir empfehlen in Michelstadt oder Erbach zu starten, nach Osten auf die Höhe über (Eulbach, nur wenn ihr in Mi startet), Würzberg, Bullau, Reussenkreuz, Sensbacher Höhe, dann runter nach Beerfelden, Galgen, Etzean, Marbachsee, dann bei noch vorhandener Kondition nochmal hoch auf die "hohe Strasse" bis zur Mossauer Höhe oder locker am Himbächelviadukt auf den Radweg im Tal zurück nach Erbach/Michelstadt, wo es mit Glück auch Eis zu kaufen gibt. Dafür sollten deine Teenager aber schon ein bisschen trainiert sein und so um die 4...5 h sitzen können.

Wenn ihr in Beerfelden startet, müsst ihr am Ende der Tour immer irgendwie wieder bergauf. Und die Eisdiele ist auch schon lange geschlossen.


----------



## samilio (16. März 2021)

Die Seite vom Geonaturpark mit den ausgewiesenen MTB Touren kennst du, oder?

https://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/

Ansonsten wären ein paar mehr Infos zu dem was ihr sucht schon hilfreich. Die angesprochene AM1 Amorbach bspw. ist zwar echt eine schöne Runde, hat aber schon knapp 800hm und echt ein paar knackige Anstiege drin.


----------



## Das-Licht (26. März 2021)

ksjogo schrieb:


> Wie ist denn die Kondition?
> Amorbach 1 sind die Trails alle entspannt und locker ohne Features und die Spannung kommt aus den Spitzkehren, die man schneller oder langsamer angehen kann.


...die AM1 ist dafür nicht geeignet.


----------



## ulles (30. März 2021)

Beerfelden Gütersbach Marbachstausee Etzean Beerfelden auf Feld- und Waldwegen ist für den Anfang gediegen. Evtl. mit Badespass als Abwechslung.


----------

